# Ladybugs on the beach??



## nedsud (Apr 9, 2009)

larger pics here


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 9, 2009)

nice!


----------



## yogibear (Apr 9, 2009)

Never seen that before.  What bizarre behavior... or is that normal?  Im completely fascinated by this.   Nice catch!


----------



## M.A.R (Apr 9, 2009)

nice capture


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 10, 2009)

this is weird!


----------

